# How to have an effective SARM experience! WTF is a SARM??!!



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay guys, I am Gamer, previous banhammered vet on AM ..
Oh well, their loss!

I am going to tell you how to run an effective S4/Osta SARM run!

Fist off, what are you trying to accomplish, what effects are you after with SARM?

First off is SARM S4:
-Androgenic at any dose
-Mildly Anabolic at doses above 50mg
-Great for strength
-Great for muscle hardness
-Great for enhanced vascularity
-Great for endurance (aerobic or anaerobic) 
-Accelerated fat loss above 50mg
-Joint soothing/healing effects
-Half life is 2-4 hours (multiple doses per day is optimal)
-Better if used on a 5on 2off approach to reduce or diminish sides even at above average doses

Sides:
-Yellow tint (person dependent, but usually starts around 75mg and up) 
-Loss of night vision (person dependent, but usually starts around 75mg and up)
-Gene transcription (no known gene transcription effects to be reported yet, but the possibility is there tha you could be permanently messed up)
-Possible mild suppression at 60mg and above (person dependent)

Ostarine SARM:
-Lean mass gains (doses as low as 5mg to cause muscle growth)
-Accelerated fat loss (much moreso than S4 and at doses as low as 5mg ED)
-Joint soothing/healing effects
-Half life is 24 hours (one dose per day optimal)
-Can go up to 50mg ED with no known side effects
-Full looking muscle all day long

NO KNOWN SIDES
NO SHUTDOWN


Now that you know a little bit about the two SARMs out now out of multiple SARMs to come, you can decide on whether you want to bulk, recomp or cut!

On a bulk or recomp I personally would use Osta over S4.
On a cut I would  recommend S4 as it has muscle sparring effects. You will retain/increase strength and you will be hard and vascular.

Can I use in PCT??
In-fact, why not stack the two?
Why not do a bridge?
Can you?
YES!

I am bridging my SARMs for PCT:
Osta:15/15/15/15/15/15/15
S4:0/0/0/0/50/50/50/50/50/50

That is my general layout now for my PCT! 
You can modify, change your dosing and do whatever you want with the compound!

Is a SARM as good as general AAS?
NO

Is a SARM better than any natty product?
YES

A SARM has its palce in the BB/fitness world, and although it is not as good as AAS, comes in close behind!!!


I may update the above whenever I see fit or find out new info, or if I forgot anything!

If any of you guys have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 3, 2010)

thenightmare21 said:


> The 5 on and 2 off is very effective at keeping sides at bay even at a higher dose



Yes Sir!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump for some good info!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, you have received -287527 reputation points from Mr. Fantastico.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:


Regards,
Mr. Fantastico

What was that for?
I do not believe I have ever confronted you before?


----------



## bmw (Nov 4, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> Hi, you have received -287527 reputation points from Mr. Fantastico.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



It's just useless reps brah.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 4, 2010)

bmw said:


> It's just useless reps brah.  Don't sweat it.



True, not the reps that matter!


----------



## muscleguys (Nov 5, 2010)

good info, have used both for pct, good stuff.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 10, 2010)

sten has ostarin at 125mg/30ml, watcha think about running 125mg a day for 60 days? Too much? In conjunction with igf-1 des and a ghrp of some sort seems to me to be a killer stack. Your thoughts?


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Nov 10, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> sten has ostarin at 125mg/30ml, watcha think about running 125mg a day for 60 days? Too much? In conjunction with igf-1 des and a ghrp of some sort seems to me to be a killer stack. Your thoughts?


 
What? More jibberish about placebos and do-nothing peptides and i'll neg your ass back to the stone age. 

GEARS OR GTFO! *


* Please use only FDA approved gears though.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 10, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> sten has ostarin at 125mg/30ml, watcha think about running 125mg a day for 60 days? Too much? In conjunction with igf-1 des and a ghrp of some sort seems to me to be a killer stack. Your thoughts?


 If you have the money I would do it in a heartbeat!
IGF and Osta for 2 months sounds like an epic non suppressive bulk!!!

And I will be logging osta in PCT soon.

I get mine from sarmssearch as its the most reputable brand..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 13, 2010)

Bump for Osta and S4


----------



## Imeniaan (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks for the great info, respect!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 17, 2010)

You welcome mate!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 21, 2010)

Go join my Osta log in journal section


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

My Dad is on SARM and has put on 5lbs in 2 weeks ...


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 1, 2010)

And if anyone didnt know, I have a OSTA log up in the journal section!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 4, 2010)

OSTA in PCT works


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 11, 2010)

so.. SARM's are.. umm.. actually worthwhile?? or what about us guys that run consistent AAS cycles without ever coming off completely (aka - no PCT .. TRT) would SARMs be a good addition into a AAS Cycle *bulker*.. and it would seem in a bulker Osta wouldn't be the way to go BUT.. it's apparently side effect free.. so regardless would it benefit in anyway in a Bulking atmosphere?? especially a lean bulking atmosphere??

S4 is kind of a scary option for me.. loss of night vision!? egads.. i drive at night.. NO GOOD.. lol. and what's this yellow tint you speak of?? THE SKIN?? :/ ... SUPPRESSION I don't worry about.. I'm on Test 52wks a year.. but GENE TRANSCRIPTION?? Absolutely no clue what that is.. but it sounds worrisome.. so umm.. yah.. this stuff kinda scares the crap outta me.. and this is coming from a man who slams 700mgs of Tren per wk with 50mgs ED of HALO's...

in theory it sounds great (the benefits) but the risk of those possible sides makes me wanna be a strict OSTA man if i ever try it.. if it is worth it.. 

Or maybe I should just take some HCG and grow some balls and GO FOR IT !!!

What do you think bro?? Help me see the light here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2010)

gotta say man, those sides look scary . . I would rather stick to tried and tested gears.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> so.. SARM's are.. umm.. actually worthwhile?? or what about us guys that run consistent AAS cycles without ever coming off completely (aka - no PCT .. TRT) would SARMs be a good addition into a AAS Cycle *bulker*.. and it would seem in a bulker Osta wouldn't be the way to go BUT.. it's apparently side effect free.. so regardless would it benefit in anyway in a Bulking atmosphere?? especially a lean bulking atmosphere??
> 
> S4 is kind of a scary option for me.. loss of night vision!? egads.. i drive at night.. NO GOOD.. lol. and what's this yellow tint you speak of?? THE SKIN?? :/ ... SUPPRESSION I don't worry about.. I'm on Test 52wks a year.. but GENE TRANSCRIPTION?? Absolutely no clue what that is.. but it sounds worrisome.. so umm.. yah.. this stuff kinda scares the crap outta me.. and this is coming from a man who slams 700mgs of Tren per wk with 50mgs ED of HALO's...
> 
> ...



Osta may aid in soothing and healing your joints and will keep you lean. I like it.


----------

